# Where to buy OPI nail envy?



## nybsbfan18 (Aug 25, 2010)

hi,

where can i buy OPI nail envy, besides a mjor dept. store or ulta? i heard target sells it, but is there anywhere else?

thanks!

diane in ny


----------



## magosienne (Aug 25, 2010)

Have you tried Transdesign ? It's an online store.


----------



## Karren (Aug 25, 2010)

I get it at Ulta....


----------



## 123 princess (Jul 19, 2011)

I went with my mom to target and Cvs and To Sallys and they told me that they dont have it help me i want to know where i can buy nail envy by opi? please help me


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jul 19, 2011)

Can you find it on ebay? What is OPI envy?  A color?


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 19, 2011)

Try local nail salons. Because it's a main OPI item you shouldn't be able to find it at stores like Target, ShopKo or Ulta. OPI is not suppose to be sold at stores and OPI has stated if you find it in store you'll notice the serial numbers are sanded off because it was obtained not through proper channels. These retail at $15.95 each.

Which of the OPI Nail Envy products were you looking for? Soft &amp; Thin (strengthening), Sensitive &amp; Peeling, Dry &amp; Brittle, Maintenance, Original, Matte?



> Originally Posted by *MakeupofDesire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can you find it on ebay? What is OPI envy?  A color?


 Nail treatments.


----------



## nybsbfan18 (Jul 19, 2011)

hi zadidoll,

nail envy is a nail strengthener.


----------



## vixie13 (Jul 20, 2011)

Try Amazon.com


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 21, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *nybsbfan18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hi zadidoll,
> 
> nail envy is a nail strengthener.


 Technically that would be correct. Here's what OPI Pro site states on each items.

*Maintenance Nail Envy*

Now, there's new Nail Envy Maintenance Formula to help keep nails perfect!


Nail Envy Maintenance Formula contains just the right balance of strengthening and protective ingredients to keep nails in great condition.
Once your chosen Nail Envy formula has done its job, switch to Nail Envy Maintenance Formula to maintain results*.
As with all Nail Envy formulas, you can rely on OPI's exclusive Tensile Strength Technologyâ„¢    - a powerful combination of Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein and Calcium, to maintain nail strength for longer, stronger, more beautiful nails!

 
*Original Nail Envy*

Original Nail Envy - Natural Nail StrengthenerStrengthens natural nails and prevents peeling, cracking &amp; splitting.

*Matte Nail Envy*

Strengthens natural nails and prevents peeling, cracking &amp; splitting. Same strengthening benefits of Original Nail Envy with a natural-looking matte finish.

*Dry &amp; Brittle Nail Envy *

*Natural Nail Strengthener*_ For Dry, Brittle Nails_

*Proven Nail Envy performance with moisturizers and antioxidant Vitamins C &amp; E! *

OPI' s exclusive Tensile Strength Technology increases nail keratin cross -linking with Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein. Protects with anti-oxidant Vitamins C &amp; E and moisturizes to add flexibility to brittle nails for longer, stronger, break - resistant natural nails.

*Sensitive &amp; Peeling Nail Envy*

*Natural Nail Strengthener*_For Sensitive, Peeling Nails - Formaldehyde-free Formula_

*Proven Nail Envy performance with Vitamin E, Kukui Nut Oil and soothing Aloe Vera! *

OPI' s exclusive Tensile Strength Technology increases nail keratin cross -linking with Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein. Treats sensitive nails to soothing Aloe Vera. Anti-oxidant Vitamin E and Kukui Nut Oil protect against peeling for longer, stronger, break - resistant natural nails

.

*Soft &amp; Thin Nail Envy*

*Natural Nail Strengthener*_For Soft, Thin Nails_

*Proven Nail Envy performance with fortifying Calcium and sea minerals! *

OPI' s exclusive Tensile Strength Technology increases nail keratin cross -linking with Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein. Fortifies soft, thin nails with Calcium and sea minerals for longer, stronger, break - resistant natural nails


----------

